# Sendmail StartTLS



## gpatrick (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a static IP and port 25 is open on my ISP.  I have a mail server configured and can successfully send mail.  However, in my mail client, Thunderbird, for 'Connection Security' it must be 'none' and for 'Authentication Method' it must be 'no authentication' otherwise I receive and error saying the SMTP server won't accept.
Message (with STARTTLS and encrypted password):

```
Sending of message failed.
An error occurred sending mail: SMTP server mail.miscellaneous.me is unknown. 
The server may be incorrectly configured. Please verify that your SMTP server 
settings are correct and try again.
```

In my sendmail.mc file I have:

```
define(`confAUTH_MECHANISMS', `PLAIN LOGIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5')dnl
TRUST_AUTH_MECH(`PLAIN LOGIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5')dnl
define(`confAUTH_OPTIONS', `p,y')dnl
CLIENT_OPTIONS(`Family=inet, Address=0.0.0.0')dnl
CLIENT_OPTIONS(`Family=inet6, Address=::')dnl
DAEMON_OPTIONS(`Family=inet, Port=465, Name=MTA-SSL, M=s')dnl
```

What do I need to change for so I can have TLS working?

I did read somewhere about using different authentication options for confAUTH_OPTIONS

```
define(`confAUTH_OPTIONS', `A p')
```

Thanks.


----------



## quintessence (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello,

If this is still OpenBSD's sendmail, take a look at the last section from http://www.dsrw.org/~dlg/sysadmin/sendmail/.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2011)

Can you put the new and correct settings here for future reference?


----------

